# Photographing Documents



## Payne

I am looking for tips on how to photograph documents and get crisp, clear images with a very simple digital camera.


----------



## Rekd

Payne said:


> I am looking for tips on how to photograph documents and get crisp, clear images with a very simple digital camera.



Make sure they're not behind glass if you can help it. If they are, move around to find where the least amount of glare/reflection will be. Before you shoot, look at what's in the reflection. Darker is better. Avoid windows and lights in the reflection.

Try not to use flash if you're going to be close to it. Other types of background light won't leave as much crud. 

Photograph at a slight angle, not straight on. Take it from different angles. Too much of an angle will blurr portions of the document.

Use a tripod, or otherwise balance the camera to avoid hand-shake.


----------



## Dwig

Payne said:


> I am looking for tips on how to photograph documents and get crisp, clear images with a very simple digital camera.



"very simple" digital cameras are not well suited to the task. The results won't be as good as if a more elaborate camera with a true macro lens can deliver.

For the best results, you need to shoot straight into the document, not at an angle. You also need to not use flash. With simple cameras this means you need very bright light. Shooting outdoors on an overcast day is a good choice.

If your camera has a zoom it is usually best to zoom to a modest telephoto position. Simple zoom lenses generally produce a bit of barrel distortion (straight lines tend to bow outward from the center) and this distortion is usually at its least toward the tele end of the zoom range.


----------



## Rekd

Rekd said:


> Photograph at a slight angle, not straight on.





Dwig said:


> you need to shoot straight into the document, not at an angle.



:lmao: 

I've never had luck shooting straight on with paper, even in good light.


----------



## Josh66

Rekd said:


> I've never had luck shooting straight on with paper, even in good light.



Umm...why?

The plane of focus is flat, the paper is flat.  What is there to go wrong?


----------



## Rekd

O|||||||O said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had luck shooting straight on with paper, even in good light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...why?
> 
> The plane of focus is flat, the paper is flat.  What is there to go wrong?
Click to expand...


Umm, they always look better at a slight angle. Never tried to figure out why. I shoot an a slight angle and they come out good, so that's how I do it. Maybe it's just aesthetics. Dunno.  :shrug:


----------



## JimKing

I tend to agree with most of what "Dwig" had to say. However, if your camera has a macro mode that will allow your camera to focus close and avoid blurry shots from holding your camera closer than it can focus use that. Lighting can be a problem I would recommend outdoors in the shade and not using a flash. If you have a tripod use it. You may have to put your document on a board or cardboard propped so that the camera is pointing straight at it. Use the self timer to avoid moving the camera when you press the button.


----------

